# The Xfer Serum Synth Thread



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2016)

Please feel free to post what you like, dislike, modifications, favorite patch sets, Etc.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 16, 2016)

babylonwaves said:


> they've added a better patch browser some time ago. did you see that?



There were improvements that really resold me on Serum (I had the original for six months, but ended up never using it...around that time Waldorf's Nave vst came out and to this day I use it more). When I first owned it, for instance, there was no modulation of the tuning of the separate oscillators. Now there is, and it's really interesting to me to draw the LF0 wave forms in manually for tuning purposes...the possibilities can seem endless.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2016)

Serum can be very pristine sounding. I have signal chain of several plugins that add warmth. That includes soundtoys sie-q eq, and airwindows console4 console emulation set for Neve. I also use Valhalla vintage verb on an AUX send for verb + modulation effects

Serums Factory presets are in my opinion below average. to make serum yours and get past the idiom that it is sold as you really need to dig in learn the plug-in and make it your own there are some good third-party Soundsets out there for serum and some very bad ones so choose carefully perhaps the best way to get started to expand Serum into something that your own is to expand its wavetable capabilities with Wavetable expansion there are lots of wavetables out there that you can load into serum. One of the best is the Galbanum Architecture waveforms.
http://www.galbanum.com/products/architecturewaveforms2010


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 16, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Serum can be very pristine sounding. I have signal chain of several plugins that add warmth. That includes soundtoys sie-q eq, and airwindows console4 console emulation set for Neve. I also use Valhalla vintage verb on an AUX send for verbal + modulation effects.



The Vintage Verb has to be one of the most rewarding effects plugins ever, the price itself is perhaps the best deal in such plugins today.

It says something about Serum that I read about people talking about adding plugins for warmth so often. Overall it is a midrangey, cold, "digital" sounding synthesizer, and I don't mean any of that in a negative way. That sound can be used to sensational effect. I simply can't imagine anyone using just that synth, for practically any type of music, where I can see that happening with Omnisphere or Zebra/HZ. It's best as a third synth imo


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2016)

Splice offers a Serum subscription of $9.99 a month. Once you have made the full payment the Serum license is permanently yours and you can start, stop, and restart your subscription at any time.
https://splice.com/plugins/15493-serum-vst-au-by-xfer-records


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2016)

Remember Serum FX is available as a separate plug-in download that comes with Serum now Check your user account an Xfer if you haven't downloaded it yet it's a pretty good useful effects rack that you can use on your other plug-in synths, and tracks.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 16, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Splice offers a Serum subscription of $9.99 a month. Once you have made the full payment the Serum license is permanently yours and you can start, stop, and restart your subscription at any time.
> https://splice.com/plugins/15493-serum-vst-au-by-xfer-records



I had to delay my payments because of Xmas, but now I'm especially interested. Seems I had the Splice Serum for months and didn't even know there was an fx unit dohhh!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 16, 2016)

See...? It's a good thing that synthpunk started this thread!

Serum doesn't have to sound cold and precise, but it can if you want it to. Also, if you find that it's using more cpu than you would like, oftentimes draft mode is just as good. I sometimes think of draft mode and the other modes as additional potential sound design choices.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 25, 2017)

Cymatics free Halloween skin for Serum
https://cymatics.fm/jack-o-lantern-xfer-serum-skin/


----------

